# 7 week old Carlos X Dunya puppy



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a puppy from the Carlos X Dunya litter. They turned 7 weeks old today. He is getting possesive over a PVC pipe. He shows similar guarding for about any object. Cool little pup so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50rb6slPFVc


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The dog seems to be reacting to what your doing. Can't tell if that's possessiveness over the pipe but you could sure make it look that way if you wanted!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pup Mike. So how is the old Carlos producing for you? What sort of differences are you seeing from straight Arko pups? Also how are you finding the Arko x Carlos puppies? I have to say the Arko x Wibo litter we did over here was super. Not a shit one in the litter, all quick maturing, ultra confident, tons of drive pups. Even I was surprised with them. 
And how did that Carlos pup you posted awhile ago (the one who ran past the rag to bite the decoy) end up? Did he end up a nutter?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice pup Mike. So how is the old Carlos producing for you? What sort of differences are you seeing from straight Arko pups? Also how are you finding the Arko x Carlos puppies? I have to say the Arko x Wibo litter we did over here was super. Not a shit one in the litter, all quick maturing, ultra confident, tons of drive pups. Even I was surprised with them.
> And how did that Carlos pup you posted awhile ago (the one who ran past the rag to bite the decoy) end up? Did he end up a nutter?


I think I saw a video of your last litter biting on the bite suit. They did look nice!
Mike I wasn't saying the pup looked bad, he's probably a aggressive little prick by the looks of it. Just not sure if that's possessiveness I'm seeing.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike he is a little bad ass


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think I saw a video of your last litter biting on the bite suit. They did look nice!
> Mike I wasn't saying the pup looked bad, he's probably a aggressive little prick by the looks of it. Just not sure if that's possessiveness I'm seeing.


 He is reacting to the way that I am pushing him around for sure, but without an object in front of him, he ignores me when I push him around. I agree that in this video it is not showing his true possesive behaviors, but when I walk out in the yard and he runs to a plastic bottle and lays down on it and wraps his whole body around it and growls at me, then it is easier to see it.
I will try to get some video of that soon if he does not leave before I can get it.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike, I cannot wait till next week to get my guy in!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> He is reacting to the way that I am pushing him around for sure, but without an object in front of him, he ignores me when I push him around. I agree that in this video it is not showing his true possesive behaviors, but when I walk out in the yard and he runs to a plastic bottle and lays down on it and wraps his whole body around it and growls at me, then it is easier to see it.
> I will try to get some video of that soon if he does not leave before I can get it.


No need, I actually believe YOU! Was wondering if there was more to it than just that video. Keep him!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can't tell if that's possessiveness over the pipe but you could sure make it look that way if you wanted!


I see possessiveness. I also see intentional building of said possessivness.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I see a pup that is going to be a pain in the ass to live with. He is cute though. What kind of home is he going to ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I see possessiveness. I also see intentional building of said possessivness.


The video shows a pup being aggervated/agitated. Most pets are capable of that! My weimariner will do the exact same thing


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Prolly good for what what ever your breeding them like that for pipes? not my thang though, nasty little ****er.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What kind of home is he going to ?



to the next swingin dick that pulls in the driveway with twelve hundy in his fist


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> to the next swingin dick that pulls in the driveway with twelve hundy in his fist


 Is that sour grapes?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I see a pup that is going to be a pain in the ass to live with. He is cute though. What kind of home is he going to ?


He will be a mascot in a home for blind children........unless Drew comes here first with "twelve hunny" in his fist. LOL
He is really going to a sport home. He is pretty calm and quiet when he is on the rag, but pretty pushy with random objects. My guess is that even Stacy's Weimeraner was not quite that angry at 7 weeks.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> He will be a mascot in a home for blind children.......


That's funny dammit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> My guess is that even Stacy's Weimeraner was not quite that angry at 7 weeks.


No but my old shelty was  a lot of pups act like that when you tease them in that manor. Looked like more noise than action! For **** sake his litter mates have been grabbing him in that same manor and he probably reacts the same way. He is reactive isn't that common when you poke at a decent puppy with a little mojo and then act scared when it goes after you? My weimariner is a elite SWAT dog. At 7 weeks she would have flown through your toughest ENS program, through the opstical coarse, to the top of the refrigerator for a copper pipe, and backed Arco into a corner while she ate his food.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Almost forgot, she would then take a nap on your new carpet and piss in her sleep. Now that's bad ass! Just giving you some grief Mike,I'll take that pup off your hands!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> to the next swingin dick that pulls in the driveway with twelve hundy in his fist


Are swingin dicks a requirement? or will just twelve hundy work? :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope for all our sake that swingin dicks are not a requirement Carol

Just this>>>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> I hope for all our sake that swingin dicks are not a requirement Carol
> 
> Just this>>>



LOL... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Recognizable (sp)...don''t tease a puppy to much, I know a few guys who did...and we could buy back the dog 'cause the owner had visit the hospital for treatment of a real bite..


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Recognizable (sp)...don''t tease a puppy to much, I know a few guys who did...and we could buy back the dog 'cause the owner had visit the hospital for treatment of a real bite..


i have pushed dogs to that point. i just make sure i dont do it with the "right" dogs... :lol:


----------

